# A6 4.2 with tiptronic? (what should I look out for)



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

Seen a 2000 model A6 4.2 (full spec leather etc etc) car for sale.

Only "downside" for me I see is that it's a tiptronic (and silver -but that doesn't matter to much...lol).

I kinda always have heard rumours around the tiptronic - true or not they are not so good, so that's why I wanna ask in here first is there is anything special too look out for with these cars.

Also high chance that the tiptronic will fail on me soon?

The car have done roughly 82 000 miles and comes with a full service record.


According to the owner it was a victim to theft 5-6 years ago and some parts where replaced (suspension parts, bumper, light and a fender) - but have seen no trouble with the car since.

Any tips appreciated.

it's quite good priced compared to local prices here.........


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

4.2s are all automatic only and "Tiptronic" is simply Porsche's trademark for an automatic's ability to be shifted manually by the driver which, of course, is licensed to VW and Audi. Tiptronic by itself doesn't identify any specific VW, Audi or Porsche automatic transaxle.

All C5 A6s with quattro use an automatic transaxle built by German transmission manufacturer ZF. 4.2s use ZF's 5HP24A automatic while the V6 models (e.g. 2.8, 3.0, 2.7T) use ZF's 5HP19FL/FLA automatic with a slightly lower maximum torque rating. All of these models' automatics are available with the Tiptronic function.

That said, there really is no difference in how these automatics operate including their Tiptronic function regardless of the engine in question. Some ZF automatics are known to suffer from an internal seal leak inside the torque converter which may cause slippage but the Tiptronic function itself rarely fails without either the transaxle control module or the transaxle itself failing.


----------



## bd__14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Test all the gears at WOT including reverse to see if it slips. Transmissions on the 4.2 are known to fail. Should also change the transmission fluid if and when you buy it.


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

alright thanks for the info guys


----------

